# Your Best Homemade Accessories and MacGyver-Like Flashlight Applications



## Anonnn (Sep 27, 2011)

I want to create some kind of comprehensive list of homemade accessories we have all come up with over the years and the applications for which they can be used. I am always looking for more ways to use my flashlights and more reasons for doing so. I figured if we can tap into all of our unique and creative capacities, we can all benefit in the realm of our shared obsession. I will start: 

1. Those clear plastic water bottle caps can be used as an extremely inexpensive light diffuser. 

2. Cable ties (Zip Ties) work as a great way to mount your flashlights. The adjustable kind, although hard to find, work best because you can keep them in place and reuse them. You can use these on your bicycle handlebars for a BRIGHT bike light. All you have to do is tie one cable tie around the bike handlebar. Then place another cable tie between where the first one meets the handlebar and simply tie that second one around your flashlight. Tighten both of them down and you have a sturdy mount. 

I use this same method regularly to mount my flashlight onto the steering wheel of my car so that I can use it as a dashboard light (my original one flickers and goes out all of the time). 

I have also used these cable ties to turn my flashlight into a “headlight” after someone backed into the front of my car and took out my real headlight. This method has received many laughs and kept me from getting pulled over many a time. 

3. The knurling on your flashlights can be used as a file. This might come in handy during an EHRF (emergency hangnail recovery situation).


----------



## Anonnn (Sep 27, 2011)

*Re: Your Best Homemade Accessories and Otherwise Macgyver-Like Flashlight Application*

4. Some flashlights (e.g. Fenix LD10) have clips that can be turned 180 degrees. You can do so and then clip them to your hat to create a makeshift headlamp.


----------



## Cataract (Sep 27, 2011)

*Re: Your Best Homemade Accessories and Otherwise Macgyver-Like Flashlight Application*

GREAT IDEA!

I cut old CD cases to make home-made diffusers and color filters (the choice in color is not very good, though). With a pair of cutters, the plastic always breaks towards the inside of the cutters. I then use a sanding sponge to make them round. 400 grit paper makes a nice diffusion pattern and I can choose to have less or more diffusion. These fit very well in the fenix diffuser adaptors. I also have a few colored diffuser lenses.

I also dim some lights temporarily by making a transparent lens with the same method. Then I put a piece of electric tape with a small round hole in the middle (centering is key here) I put these in Fenix diffusers as well and I can dim my LD20 to about 0.2 lumens and keep the beam pattern intact. These can also be combined with my diffuser or colored lenses.

I also install the Fenix belt clip (yea, Fenix again)on my backpack shoulder straps to light up the ground and be less noticeable or invasive (need to walk a path behind some houses when I go test my lights and take beam shots)


----------



## angelofwar (Sep 27, 2011)

*Re: Your Best Homemade Accessories and Otherwise Macgyver-Like Flashlight Application*

I use spray on "Glass Frost" to diffuse alot of my lights. Works great, and is easily removed from glass optics, and can be easily touched up.

You can also use a quailty light body (say you have multiple lights and one is a spare) as a storage tube (money/survival gear/etc.)


----------



## shao.fu.tzer (Sep 27, 2011)

*Re: Your Best Homemade Accessories and Otherwise Macgyver-Like Flashlight Application*

Some of my more recent discoveries:

1. A Glo-Toob FX holster can be modified to be a perfect Peak Logan belt holster - and it swivels so you can use it as a cap light.
2. An original Zebralight H30 pocket clip fits nicely on the clipless Thrunite Neutron 1C.
3. The spring steel clip from a DaZongTong anglelight works about 1000% better than the stock clip that comes with the Balder BD-1.
4. A Leatherman Wave nylon sheath is the perfect size to carry one of those 4 x CR123 aviator battery holders and it's MOLLE compatible.
5. Surefire 1.25" filters fit the Streamlight TLR-1/TLR-2 weapon lights
6. Pre-1983 pennies are pure copper and are perfect as mini-heatsinks/LED spacers once belt-sanded and holes are drilled into them.
7. Aluminum tape works great for testing before busting out the soldering iron (probably common knowledge, I just never thought about it)
8. Heat shrink tubing on too-small rechargeable cells is a great way to stop battery rattle.
9. You can stick a McClicky into just about any light with the right washers, spacers, spring-cutting, and experimentation...


----------



## angelofwar (Sep 27, 2011)

*Re: Your Best Homemade Accessories and Otherwise Macgyver-Like Flashlight Application*

3/4" PVC makes for a great "C" Cell-to-C123 Battery adapter...and rolled up paper for CR123-to-AA.
A diffused container (the plastic ones that the drink packets come in) make for great lanterns with a small light.
Glass cups (especially mason jars) makes for great light holders to get the ceiling bounce area effect lighting.
Pill FOBS make great CR123 holders, ane are especially useful for attaching a spare battery to the lanyard on the SF L1.
The white "$1" tylenol containers also make great single CR123 holders.
Cylindrycal film canisters are perfect for P60 lamps.


----------



## ElectronGuru (Sep 27, 2011)

*Re: Your Best Homemade Accessories and Otherwise Macgyver-Like Flashlight Application*

An early mod I developed:

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?177993


----------



## shao.fu.tzer (Sep 27, 2011)

*Re: Your Best Homemade Accessories and Otherwise Macgyver-Like Flashlight Application*



angelofwar said:


> Cylindrycal film canisters are perfect for P60 lamps.




Ooohhh... I remember those... Great idea... I used to have a ton of them when I was a kid... Too bad 35mm film is all but obsolete now...


----------



## S1LVA (Sep 27, 2011)

*Re: Your Best Homemade Accessories and Otherwise Macgyver-Like Flashlight Application*

Scotch tape is a great diffuser. I removed the lens of my V10R Ti and covered both sides. Only covering one side made the beam a diffused oval. So I covered the second side with the tape perpendicular to the first side. Simple. Quick. Removable. And nearly free.

S1LVA


----------



## tam17 (Sep 27, 2011)

*Re: Your Best Homemade Accessories and Otherwise Macgyver-Like Flashlight Application*

Homemade diffuser for Jetbeam PA40 (and any other flashlight with this type of recessed lens): Rim of a Coke Zero bottle cap fits snugly into PA40's bezel. Cut off the rim with an utility knife, even it out with 600 grit sandpaper, and now you have a nice black o-ring. Put a circular patch of self-adhesive translucent film (d-c-fix or similar, glued back to back) over the lens, fit the o-ring and hit the switch


----------



## scout24 (Sep 27, 2011)

*Re: Your Best Homemade Accessories and Otherwise Macgyver-Like Flashlight Application*

See the "Zebralight mods" thread over in the Headlamps forum, there's a ton of good ideas there as well...  I'd list a few, but credit where credit is due and all... davidt1 and some other members came up with some great ideas.


----------



## ^Gurthang (Sep 27, 2011)

*Re: Your Best Homemade Accessories and Otherwise Macgyver-Like Flashlight Application*

Handy emergency diffuser: roll up some bubble wrap and use 1 bit of tape to hold it together and a second to attach to your light. Simple and effective. 

BTW, NOT FOR USE W/ HIGH OUTPUT INCAN LIGHTS.....


----------



## jabe1 (Sep 27, 2011)

*Re: Your Best Homemade Accessories and Otherwise Macgyver-Like Flashlight Application*

The best I have are :

Large 0-rings on straight bodied p-60 lights (read surefire 6P) to use as a small "grip ring".

On my bicycle handlebars, I've mounted AA lights by using D-handle mounts from commercial grade line trimmers.They have holes at 90° angles and are secured by 1/4-20 screws, much more stable than velcro, or some bit of plastic.

Also, a grip ring can be made for a Mag C by cutting the end off of a dirtbike handgrip, fits perfectly, and keeps them from sliding out of ones hand when wet or dirty.


----------



## bnemmie (Sep 27, 2011)

*Re: Your Best Homemade Accessories and Otherwise Macgyver-Like Flashlight Application*

A copper kitchen scrubbie makes a great pad to clean off the tip of your soldering iron. And its much cheaper then the ones you buy at electronics stores. 

-Also-

A household dimmer switch can be wired in line of your soldering station if it doesnt have a tempature control.


----------



## 1pt21 (Sep 28, 2011)

*Re: Your Best Homemade Accessories and Otherwise Macgyver-Like Flashlight Application*

What an excellent thread :thumbsup:

Here's my contribution:











Two PVC couplers make for a nice battery spacer to run 2x 26650's in a 2D Mag with a cut-down spring. Joining them with a wrap of tape makes for a snug rattle-free fit


----------



## 2vtx (Sep 28, 2011)

*Re: Your Best Homemade Accessories and Otherwise Macgyver-Like Flashlight Application*

The velcro zip ties work well for securing a light. You can get them at any retail store.


----------



## Anonnn (Sep 28, 2011)

*Re: Your Best Homemade Accessories and Otherwise Macgyver-Like Flashlight Application*

Those cone-shaped diffusers work great for evenings when you want to both surprise your wife with a romantic "candlelight" dinner and then afterward be called a "dork." You can even dim the flashlight if the mood is right. You're welcome.


----------



## chmsam (Sep 28, 2011)

*Re: Your Best Homemade Accessories and Otherwise Macgyver-Like Flashlight Application*

Any and all small plastic bottles should be measured to see on what lights they'll work. Those bottles are also very easy to trim to fit. Ditto for plastic caps and bottle tops (and so many people still ask why a lot of us EDC a knife and/or a multi-tool).

Won't even go into how useful friction tape, electrical tape, velcro, paper clips, and rubber bands can be.

Freebie solutions to emergency needs make you feel better, calm those around you, and bring out your awesome inner Macgyver-ness.

However, remember this -- unless you practice your Zen Macgyver scavenger, reduce-reuse-recycle skills on a regular basis, they will fail you miserably when you need them the most. You will then end up looking quite the fool in front of the very, very, very attractive person you had hoped to impress.


----------



## Chidwack (Sep 28, 2011)

I bought a wand diffuser to use on my Xeno E03. I love it and wanted to use it on other lights that I have. The head on my Klarus P2A is a little bit larger in diameter than the Xeno. I have some 3M VHB tape that I put around the base of the diffuser on the outside and then covered it with electrical tape until it fits snuggly over the front of the Klarus head. I then found that the whole thing fits into the inside of the strike bezel of my Olight M20s. It now fits all three of these lights and stays on firmly. I really like these diffusers.

Next I took the useless little rubber hand holder device that came with my Quark AA2 Tactical light. I cut off the loop to make a little band that fits over the tail cap of the light. I can slide it forward up the body til it hits the pocket clip and it's out of the way. I can slide it back so it sticks out past the tail clicky button and I'm able to tail stand the light. Now thanks to someone here on CPF I found another advantage to this rubber on the tailcap. Many times when I'm using the light and working with hand tools, I put the light in my mouth to keep both hands free. The rubber on the tailcap makes it much better to hold in my mouth.


----------



## Anonnn (Sep 29, 2011)

Cataract said:


> GREAT IDEA!


 


1pt21 said:


> What an excellent thread :thumbsup:


 
Thank you! Thanks also to everyone here who has given me some new ideas to try out. I will definitely be using some of these when I stumble on the appropriate materials. Perhaps we can organize everything into appropriate categories inside one concise post at the top if we get enough content to merit such an action.

Here are a few applications for strobe: Using a light with an adjustable strobe speed, such as a couple in the MAG-LITE XL series, you can slow the strobe speed down quite a bit and use them as a warning light for your bicycle. The white light works good on the front, and you can add a red filter using one of the above methods for the back, attaching it with another one of the above methods. (I wonder if a red permanent marker applied to Scotch tape, a CD case, or a bottle cap would also work...??? I don't have them handy right now to test...) You can also use these slow strobes to impress your friends by imitating those ones found at disco parties.


----------



## jac2001 (Sep 29, 2011)

*Improvised Surefire Grip Rings from Lowe's Home Improvement.....*

_First off I really like Surefire's C2 series of lights but as they age and wear from EDC, the grip rings get too soft for my tastes, as it begins to twist and give too easily under pressure of the cigar grip, so I parted with my last C2 and went strictly to my straight bodied lights. 
While at Lowe's the other day looking for some o-rings to make my LX2 a little more 'grippy', I picked up some Danco #9 o-rings from the plumbing department. They were a perfect fit, not too small that I couldn't get it on, but not so loose that they slide off easily. I decided to 'stack' them on the rear 2/3rds of the light to try an improvised grip ring. Here's what I came up with........











Works well on my SF D2 as well. Let me know what you think....

J.
_


----------



## angelofwar (Sep 29, 2011)

*Re: Improvised Surefire Grip Rings from Lowe's Home Improvement.....*

Awesome! This belongs in the newly created "McGyver Thread"...LOL!


----------



## jac2001 (Sep 29, 2011)

*Re: Improvised Surefire Grip Rings from Lowe's Home Improvement.....*

_Dag nabbit!!! I missed that one!
Thanks for the kind words.

J.
_


----------



## CmeCU (Sep 29, 2011)

*Re: Improvised Surefire Grip Rings from Lowe's Home Improvement.....*

Also check out the round, black HOSE washers (not the flattened orange ones.) They're much thicker, and are working well on my HDS EDC Rotary. They also work well as 'rubber bumpers' on the lens end. On a light without a hole for a lanyard (like the Maglite XL series), they can be used to loop a flatter cord around for a lanyard attachment, and will also 'give' if it gets hooked on something.


----------



## nightshade (Sep 29, 2011)

I have always liked and use the Benvelo hands free, mini flashlight holder: http://www.benvelo.com/flashlightholder_mini_1.htm
Simple and effective. Thanks to Benvelo. 

And the recent Koppo lanyard thread: http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?317030-Koppo-Lanyard-pics-on-AA-lights

There are more great ideas in the CPF archives too. Cords and magnets and fishing swivels and "S" hooks and chapstick caps and lotsa really good improvised stuff.


----------



## DM51 (Sep 30, 2011)

*Re: Improvised Surefire Grip Rings from Lowe's Home Improvement.....*



angelofwar said:


> Awesome! This belongs in the newly created "McGyver Thread"...LOL!


Merging the two threads now.


----------



## Tomcat! (Sep 30, 2011)

*Re: Improvised Surefire Grip Rings from Lowe's Home Improvement.....*

For a couple of years now I've been using a TwoFish LockBlock to mount a Zebralight H60 to the tool pipe of my cylinder vacuum cleaner so I can see under furniture without holding a light in my hand.


----------



## ElectronGuru (Sep 30, 2011)

*Re: Improvised Surefire Grip Rings from Lowe's Home Improvement.....*



Tomcat! said:


> For a couple of years now I've been using a TwoFish LockBlock to mount a Zebralight H60 to the tool pipe of my cylinder vacuum cleaner so I can see under furniture without holding a light in my hand.


 
Just modified the sofa so the Roomba can go under ours. Not sure leveling bolts fall under this thread though!


----------



## dealgrabber2002 (Sep 30, 2011)

*Re: Improvised Surefire Grip Rings from Lowe's Home Improvement.....*

eyedrop containers turns flashlight into good lanterns.


----------



## dougw (Sep 30, 2011)

*Re: Improvised Surefire Grip Rings from Lowe's Home Improvement.....*

The white plastic cap from Chap Stik fits the ITP A3 SS EDC perfectly - more to protect lens when in my pocket with keys and such. Transparent enough to provide some light at door locks, etc. but easily removable when full output is required. I wish I could find something similar for a Fenix LD10.


----------



## Blue72 (Sep 30, 2011)

*Re: Improvised Surefire Grip Rings from Lowe's Home Improvement.....*

red lens adapter for AAA sized flashlights

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?197768-My-new-Red-Lens-cover-for-ARC-AAA


----------



## Anonnn (Oct 2, 2011)

*Re: Improvised Surefire Grip Rings from Lowe's Home Improvement.....*



dd61999 said:


> red lens adapter for AAA sized flashlights


 
Okay, THAT was incredible. Using 3D glasses was a great idea.

Does anyone have a solution for the high-friction, deteriorating fabric area that occurs on your pockets, where you continually remove and return your flashlight? I thought about folding a piece of duct tape over that area...but that seemed a little too "white trash"...even for this thread.


----------



## DM51 (Oct 3, 2011)

*Re: Improvised Surefire Grip Rings from Lowe's Home Improvement.....*

An adaptation/improvisation of a SF filter:







One the bezel end of the Ra/HDS Clicky is a SF diffuser filter (F04). on the tailcap end is a similar red or blue filter (can't remember which) with the filter itself pushed out of the rubber holder. The two filter holders make for a perfect non-clatter, non-roll, tail-standing light for nightstand use. The default setting is on the lowest level (0.04 lm IIRC). This is perfect for moving around the house at night and it doesn't wake anyone up so I don’t get any  from Mrs. DM51.

It will work on any 1-inch diameter light.


----------



## JohnnyLunar (Oct 3, 2011)

> The white plastic cap from Chap Stik fits the ITP A3 SS EDC perfectly



The green cap from a tube of Blistex can turn any of the Maratac AAA/iTP size lights into neat little map reading lights, and it diffuses the light into a nice soft glowing green for pitch-black house duties, when night adapted vision is critical to retain. To take full advantage, I use a very depleted AAA cell in the Maratac, twist it to low, with the Blistex cap on.


----------



## angelofwar (Oct 3, 2011)

Oh yeah...mini-mag filters fit Surefire e-series...you just have to trim some off the back...


----------



## Darvis (Oct 3, 2011)

Dr Brown's plastic baby bottle lids (white translucent) fit perfectly on surefire Z44 bezels to make great diffusers...


----------



## Blue72 (Oct 5, 2011)

Lee filter sample book is a great tool to change the tint of your flashlight. It can also be used for different color lights and diffusers. Very cool tool for any enthusiast


----------



## Jash (Oct 7, 2011)

Large diameter heat shrink makes larger mags really grippy, and you can choose your color.


----------



## AZPops (Oct 7, 2011)

*Re: Improvised Surefire Grip Rings from Lowe's Home Improvement.....*

Dose this count?








I have to redo the RRT21 though! Maybe I'll use the O-Ring idea on that one, since it has lots of recessed surfaces like the head.


----------



## Flying Turtle (Oct 8, 2011)

*Re: Improvised Surefire Grip Rings from Lowe's Home Improvement.....*

The red caps from Target pharmacy pill bottles make good filters. With a little tape for a tight fit they'll work on almost any light.

Geoff


----------



## bnemmie (Oct 8, 2011)

*Re: Improvised Surefire Grip Rings from Lowe's Home Improvement.....*

Not really homemade or anything but putting those $15 Nite-Izes in EVERYTHING. The output isnt anything earth shattering, but the runtime is insane. Old beat up workhorse 2D [email protected], US military angle heads, Old Craftsman and Rayovac 2AA and 4AA toolbox lights...you name it. My next idea is to put one in one of those camping lanterns that take 6V lantern batteries. It would run for days.


----------



## DREW297 (Oct 8, 2011)

*Re: Improvised Surefire Grip Rings from Lowe's Home Improvement.....*

Heat shrink on my pocket clips for knives and lights. keeps from scratching paint jobs and leather seats. added benefit 
is it helps keep pocket knives inconspicuous and adds grip.


----------



## Burgess (Oct 8, 2011)

*Re: Improvised Surefire Grip Rings from Lowe's Home Improvement.....*



bnemmie said:


> My next idea is to put one in one of those camping lanterns that take 6V lantern batteries.




Just keep in mind . . . .


Many 6-volt lanterns have " Reverse Polarity " at the bulb.


Check it first, and save yer'self the anguish of seeing a new LED lamp go


----------



## bnemmie (Oct 9, 2011)

*Re: Improvised Surefire Grip Rings from Lowe's Home Improvement.....*



Burgess said:


> Just keep in mind . . . .
> 
> 
> Many 6-volt lanterns have " Reverse Polarity " at the bulb.
> ...



Thanks for the reminder. Ya, I would hate to see it go up in a little puff of smoke.


----------



## qwertyydude (Oct 10, 2011)

*Re: Improvised Surefire Grip Rings from Lowe's Home Improvement.....*

If you need an ultra long distance spotter look no further than this.

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?304093-Optical-WMD


----------



## Biker Bear (Oct 12, 2011)

*Re: Improvised Surefire Grip Rings from Lowe's Home Improvement.....*

Nothing too extreme - I put together some appropriately sized nylon washers with a nut and short bolt to act as a lengthwise spacer to convert a flashlight designed for 3xAAA in a carrier to use one 18500 LiFePO4 cell. For diameter on those - a few 18mm ID x 2mm O-rings around the cell work great. Perhaps a bit more hassle than a one-piece adapter, but also one heck of a lot cheaper. 

They're not really flashlights, but I came up with a modification of the "throwie" idea to use as trail marker lights during a camping trip. Easy to put together once you get the hang of it - and I've used them during power failures in lieu of candles to provide general low-level illumination.


----------



## angelofwar (Oct 12, 2011)

*Re: Improvised Surefire Grip Rings from Lowe's Home Improvement.....*



bnemmie said:


> Not really homemade or anything but putting those $15 Nite-Izes in EVERYTHING. The output isnt anything earth shattering, but the runtime is insane. Old beat up workhorse 2D [email protected], US military angle heads, Old Craftsman and Rayovac 2AA and 4AA toolbox lights...you name it. My next idea is to put one in one of those camping lanterns that take 6V lantern batteries. It would run for days.



I have quite a few of the 1-Watt drop-ins myself...but even better for hurrican/emergency lighting, are the 10mm LED drop-ins...you thought the the 1-watt ones lasted a long time...the 10mm will run for days/weeks non-stop.


----------



## jac2001 (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: Improvised Surefire Grip Rings from Lowe's Home Improvement.....*

_After I got my 4 Sevens Maelstrom, I found the clicky switch to be a bit softer than I cared for. So I started thinking about the hard press McClicky kits, but didn't have the appropriately sized O-ring. Then I looked on the floor and saw one of my daughter's slip on pencil erasers, and the proverbial light bulb came on, OK XP-G r5_.
_So I cut the slip on part of the eraser off and slipped it over the disassembled switch which when reassembled, fit the switch boot perfectly! So when reassembled it was perfect for my needs!

Also, the Maelstrom has the well known 'donut hole' in the beam, so I found a small cardboard disc about a half inch in diameter, and then took a hole punch to it and dropped it under the reflector to change the position of the reflector. Works like a charm, while maintaining all of the throw of the smooth reflector! 

Both mods are cheap, easy, and doable out of easily accessible materials!!

J. _


----------



## varmint (Oct 24, 2011)

*Re: Improvised Surefire Grip Rings from Lowe's Home Improvement.....*

A military surplus pistol magazine pouch works great for a light holster and costs about $1-2, very durable also.


----------



## bnemmie (Oct 24, 2011)

*Re: Improvised Surefire Grip Rings from Lowe's Home Improvement.....*



angelofwar said:


> I have quite a few of the 1-Watt drop-ins myself...but even better for hurrican/emergency lighting, are the 10mm LED drop-ins...you thought the the 1-watt ones lasted a long time...the 10mm will run for days/weeks non-stop.



Nice, good to know. Ill keep my eye out for some. Thanks man.


----------



## ssvqwnp (Oct 24, 2011)

*Re: Improvised Surefire Grip Rings from Lowe's Home Improvement.....*



varmint said:


> A military surplus pistol magazine pouch works great for a light holster and costs about $1-2, very durable also.



Now _there's_ something I hadn't thought of before... I may have to stop by the local Army surplus store and see if they have any. Good thinkin', varmint.


----------



## hoongern (Oct 26, 2011)

*Re: Improvised Surefire Grip Rings from Lowe's Home Improvement.....*

Instant headlamp with any paracord/string, especially when it's a lot easier to carry than a dedicated headlamp mount. All adjustable knots (Bowline, tautline hitch #1855, and some type of adjustable alpine butterfly knot) so you can really tighten it up. Of course, you can't really adjust where it points vertically that much, but the point of this is for the times when you don't have a headlamp mount. I always have paracord with me. 







It's tight enough that you can do this if you REALLY REALLY wanted to: 
(It's a modded Mag 2D producing > 1500lumens)


----------



## Lucem Ferre (Oct 26, 2011)

*Re: Improvised Surefire Grip Rings from Lowe's Home Improvement.....*








old4570 said:


> Just sacrifice a wheel mouse to the 6P , yes these rubber rings are the rubber wheels from a computer wheel mouse ...



LINK


----------



## Kestrel (Oct 26, 2011)

*Re: Improvised Surefire Grip Rings from Lowe's Home Improvement.....*



hoongern said:


>


I'd love to see a pic of a person using this system with two Mag 6D's. :huh:


----------



## Anonnn (Nov 22, 2011)

*Re: Improvised Surefire Grip Rings from Lowe's Home Improvement.....*

^ That may just be the best headlamp I've ever seen.

I use my wedding ring to tailstand lights that have a protruding button on their tail cap.


----------



## DWood (Nov 22, 2011)

*Re: Improvised Surefire Grip Rings from Lowe's Home Improvement.....*

I was hoping to see some DIY battery holders for AAs and CR123s. Anyone got?


----------



## Anonnn (Nov 22, 2011)

*Re: Improvised Surefire Grip Rings from Lowe's Home Improvement.....*



DWood said:


> I was hoping to see some DIY battery holders for AAs and CR123s. Anyone got?



I've used those round plastic chewing gum canisters before to hold batteries.


----------



## Cataract (Nov 23, 2011)

*Re: Improvised Surefire Grip Rings from Lowe's Home Improvement.....*



DWood said:


> I was hoping to see some DIY battery holders for AAs and CR123s. Anyone got?



I use plastic wrap for camping trips: most compact, most light and more water tight than a lot of battery containers


----------



## Anonnn (Nov 23, 2011)

I've seen that some people suggest those old film canisters for this as well.


----------



## DWood (Nov 23, 2011)

Not homemade, but the case for the Seidio extended battery I just bought for my Evo cell phone is a perfect fit for 5 AA Eneloops.


----------



## spunwasi (Mar 26, 2012)

Sweet. I'm curious why you numbered them sequentially though? Wouldn't it make sense to number them by set? or to number a package grouping by reading? 




DWood said:


> Not homemade, but the case for the Seidio extended battery I just bought for my Evo cell phone is a perfect fit for 5 AA Eneloops.


----------



## Cataract (Mar 27, 2012)

spunwasi said:


> Sweet. I'm curious why you numbered them sequentially though? Wouldn't it make sense to number them by set? or to number a package grouping by reading?



I don't know if you realize you're replying to a post that was made last November, so the poster might not be subscribed to the thread anymore, but here's my explanation since I number sequentially too:
Not everyone has a hobby charger, so sequential numbering is the only way to track a single weak or defective battery if you can't read each battery's capacity.


----------



## FRITZHID (Mar 27, 2012)

For those with Emergency Lights in storage, and know the disappointment of Vampiric Batt Drain due to Drivers, switches, ect... theres an easy solution! i have a toddler and MANY of his electronic toys come with small slips of plastic to keep the batts from being drained in store or stock shelves. i save these lil plastic strips and when setting up my E-Lights (with lithiums ofcorse!) i place one of these little strips in between the Batt and the endcap, OR in my 6AAA packs, just in between a batt contact and the batt. knowing that these are there, its not hard to remember to open, pull tab, re assemble and use! with 11yr shelf life and drain prevention (thats re-usable AND/OR disposable) i feel comfort in knowing i'll have light when needed, without the worry of alkaline death or keeping batts separate from the light (which often leads to finding my expensive lith-batts in Gameboys, mp3 players, and Wiimotes)


----------



## reppans (Mar 27, 2012)

*Diffuser, Lantern, 90-Degree Reflector*

Great bump... My contribution - more HERE


----------



## reppans (Mar 27, 2012)

Another good idea stolen from a Quark Mini AA thread....

If you ever need to use a AAA in AA light, just fold and roll a couple dollar bills around the AAA as spacers. If the tail spring does not have enough length to accommodate the shorter cell, just ball-up a little aluminum foil at the negative end for a spacer.


----------



## ZMZ67 (Mar 27, 2012)

*Re: Improvised Surefire Grip Rings from Lowe's Home Improvement.....*



bnemmie said:


> Not really homemade or anything but putting those $15 Nite-Izes in EVERYTHING. The output isnt anything earth shattering, but the runtime is insane. Old beat up workhorse 2D [email protected], US military angle heads, Old Craftsman and Rayovac 2AA and 4AA toolbox lights...you name it. My next idea is to put one in one of those camping lanterns that take 6V lantern batteries. It would run for days.



Dorcy offers a 10MM LED drop-in for 3-4 cell lights(there is also a 2 cell version)that will work in + or - polarity lights.SEARS offers the same drop-in I believe under the crafstman name and Dorcy has a direct site if you are unable to find thier products at B&M stores.


----------



## krevo (Mar 27, 2012)

*Re: Your Best Homemade Accessories and Otherwise Macgyver-Like Flashlight Application*



Anonnn said:


> 4. Some flashlights (e.g. Fenix LD10) have clips that can be turned 180 degrees. You can do so and then clip them to your hat to create a makeshift headlamp.



Surefire E1E has this type of clip. I hate it when I want to clip it to my pocket, but it's great for clipping to my hat.


----------



## lightknot (May 13, 2012)

*Re: Your Best Homemade Accessories and Otherwise Macgyver-Like Flashlight Application*



Cataract said:


> GREAT IDEA!
> 
> I cut old CD cases to make home-made diffusers and color filters (the choice in color is not very good, though). With a pair of cutters, the plastic always breaks towards the inside of the cutters. I then use a sanding sponge to make them round. 400 grit paper makes a nice diffusion pattern and I can choose to have less or more diffusion. These fit very well in the fenix diffuser adaptors. I also have a few colored diffuser lenses.
> 
> ...



You may want to try a Lee Filter swatch book for your color filters. They are quite inexpensive, and have around a hundred different colors and diffusion films. They are theatre lighting gels. If you really want to go Mc Gyver and know someone who works on a stage, you might scrounge some stage lighting gel scraps to for tint experimentation.


----------



## Cataract (May 18, 2012)

*Re: Your Best Homemade Accessories and Otherwise Macgyver-Like Flashlight Application*



lightknot said:


> You may want to try a Lee Filter swatch book for your color filters. [...]



Already did :devil: I've used them to change the tint on my favorite lights, but the next step will be to integrate with a filter adaptor. I will still need to make a transparent lens out of a CD case for support, though.


----------



## AZPops (May 21, 2012)

*Re: Your Best Homemade Accessories and Otherwise Macgyver-Like Flashlight Application*







... and a large o-ring to fill the void of the Grommet. Used on a HDS Rotary;


----------



## tam17 (May 21, 2012)

*Re: Your Best Homemade Accessories and Otherwise Macgyver-Like Flashlight Application*

Thin rubber bands help get more grip on small 1xAAA twisty flashlights, and make one-hand operation easier. I make mine out of bicycle inner tube.

Cheers,

Tam


----------



## AZPops (May 22, 2012)

*Re: Your Best Homemade Accessories and Otherwise Macgyver-Like Flashlight Application*

This has to be the most difficult I‘ve done to date!








I Gorilla Glued the snap so it wouldn't unsnap!


----------



## eh4 (May 23, 2012)

*Re: Your Best Homemade Accessories and Otherwise Macgyver-Like Flashlight Application*

The primo accessory for a utilitarian light is to wrap some duct tape around the butt of the battery tube.
Now you've got some duct tape, and you won't break your teeth biting the end either.


----------



## abdmj4 (May 30, 2013)

Hello Im new hear this is my first post :wave: love the site and I love home made mods. We'll see if this thread gets revived. I don't know if this will work yet as I do not yet have a flash light ( however I am anticipating getting a a Fenix PD32 UE when the budget allows. BTW if anyone has suggestions on any other light that is similar I am open.) Anyways I wanted it to be able to tail stand and that light can't and think this will work. Take a SureFire filter and knock out the colored filter part. insert 1 or more 1 inch O-rings into the side of the filter that goes on the flashlight and put that on the tail of the flashlight.
I am hoping the o-rings will act as spacers making the clicky button submerged enough to tail stand and hopefully still have enough room to allow the filter to stay attached to the back of the light. mean while since the filter part is knocked out you can click on the light. If anyone tries this let me know if it works. Otherwise I will let you know when ever I get around to trying it. If it does work it should work with other lights that have a 1 inch diameter tail.


----------



## Slazmo (May 30, 2013)

I find that the Nintendo DS, DSI, DSI XL clear cases make excellent lenses as they are made from polycarbonate and are generally quiet scratch resistant and quiet a few can be made from either the top half or the bottom. Some sand paper onto that lense makes a good diffuser lense as others have suggested.

Ball bearing swivels make excellent additions to lanyards allowing pure unadulterated movement and never any bind between the torch and the lanyard regardless how its attached.

http://i1299.photobucket.com/albums/ag61/Andrew_Slazmo/InovaX1EDC-20130531_zps8a24b890.jpg

*Please resize and repost.* - Thanks Norm[/COLOR]

Your images are oversize, when you post an image please remember Rule #3 

Rule #3 If you post an image in your post, please downsize the image to no larger than 800 x 800 pixels.

*Please resize and repost.* - Thanks Norm


----------



## parnass (May 30, 2013)

abdmj4 said:


> Hello Im new hear this is my first post :wave: love the site and I love home made mods.



:welcome: Welcome aboard, abdmj4.


----------



## abdmj4 (May 31, 2013)

Thank you.


----------



## Skitzo (May 31, 2013)

*Re: Your Best Homemade Accessories and Otherwise Macgyver-Like Flashlight Application*



tam17 said:


> Homemade diffuser for Jetbeam PA40 (and any other flashlight with this type of recessed lens): Rim of a Coke Zero bottle cap fits snugly into PA40's bezel. Cut off the rim with an utility knife, even it out with 600 grit sandpaper, and now you have a nice black o-ring. Put a circular patch of self-adhesive translucent film (d-c-fix or similar, glued back to back) over the lens, fit the o-ring and hit the switch



wow nice find!


----------



## tobrien (Jun 7, 2013)

*Re: Your Best Homemade Accessories and Otherwise Macgyver-Like Flashlight Application*

real awesome ideas here


----------

